# July PDF



## the8bitdeity (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, 
     I subscribed to the WotBS campaign PDFs. I noticed Adventure #3 was supposed to be released in July. Is this schedule up to date with all the latest information, or has the schedule been adjusted? When can we anticipate #3's release?


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 5, 2009)

The module is in layout right now and the schedule has been changed to reflect a 6 week average release.
These modules are huge and we want to make sure you get the best!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup, as Steve said, it's in layout. A few days at most!

Oh, and it's _huge!_


----------



## the8bitdeity (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I have no problems with things taking longer, just wanted to know what the estimated schedule was (I'm a software dev, so I'm used to changing deadlines). 

Any chance the main page schedule could get updated when folks have free time? (Meaning are all further releases pushed at all?)

EDIT: Looking forward to the new module!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

the8bitdeity said:


> Any chance the main page schedule could get updated when folks have free time? (Meaning are all further releases pushed at all?)




The updated schedule on the WotBS page is correct (although I left the current release as July).  Basically, we've given ourselves 6 weeks per adventure rather than 4 weeks, as that appears to be the realistic amount of time it's taking us.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 5, 2009)

Cause it's _huge_ (as you may have heard)!


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

*Teasers to tide you over*

Here are a couple of battlemaps for the upcoming adventure!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2009)

Excellent. I can't wait. I'm about to start a new campaign for my home group and was about to use Scales of War until I subscribed to this. Great work!

Now I need to go work on my conversion efforts to fit it into Faerun.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

So any update on the Huge adventure? I can't wait...


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 15, 2009)

I am currently proofing the laid-out document for errors and corrections. Kevin, the real editor, is at GenCon and will give it the last OK and then it should be releasable.


----------

